
Beloved Freddie Frinton skit to air on UK TV for first time - Tomte
https://www.theguardian.com/tv-and-radio/2018/dec/15/beloved-freddie-frinton-skit-dinner-for-one-to-air-on-uk-tv-for-first-time
======
robin_reala
Swedes are shocked when I tell them that their beloved piece of British
culture is next to completely unknown in its native land.

------
em-bee
i just watched this as per tradition, and wondered if if someone ever thought
to post the video on hackernews only to find this article.

i knew this was a german production, but i had no idea that it it actually
originated in the UK and yet was never played on UK TV before.

------
em-bee
other articles:

[https://inews.co.uk/culture/television/dinner-for-one-
music-...](https://inews.co.uk/culture/television/dinner-for-one-music-hall-
sketch-beloved-by-millions-of-germans-finally-gets-uk-premiere/)

this one has more background details:

[https://www.dw.com/en/dinner-for-one-germanys-cult-
british-c...](https://www.dw.com/en/dinner-for-one-germanys-cult-british-
classic-to-air-on-uk-tv-for-first-time/a-46421606)

------
Tomte
I count only thirteen broadcasts in German TV this year! Surely I'm mistaken?

------
em-bee
it is worth noting that there actually exist multiple versions of it, as it
apparently has been played and recorded multiple times

